# Seeking Advise On A Used Enco 110-2075 Lathe



## jmarkwolf (Mar 1, 2016)

I found an Enco model 110-2075, 12x36 lathe, for sale, that looks like new.

I know that they're discontinued by Enco, and that it's motor has been replaced (apparently a common issue with this model).

Can anyone advise of experiences with this lathe, whether it's appropriate for home shop use, or whether I should pass for any reason?


----------



## Chipper5783 (Mar 1, 2016)

You should get it.  If you can get it through the door (enlarging the door size is permitted), then it is suited for home use.


----------



## COPE 19 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have an older Enco 12 x 36, probably older than the model you are considering. Mine is a model 92030 made  in 1983 and still works great. Only problem I have is someone also changed the motor and put a single pulley on it. I bought a 2 step and installed and got it fairly close, enough to live with. I am not a pro by any means but enjoy learning and so far the old Enco has done everything I have needed. Cuts very true and smooth operating. Still buying tooling but  if yours is like my antique I think you will be very satisfied. Good luck with it and this forum is a great place to learn anything you need to know. A whole lot of very nice folks have helped me here.


----------



## TomS (Mar 1, 2016)

I have a 110-2072 built in 1989.  It's in like new condition after 25 years of hobby use.  Still has the original motor.  In my opinion it's a perfect fit for hobby use.  

How much is the seller asking for it?  What comes with the lathe?  It should come with 3 and 4 jaw chucks, steady and follower rest, and face plate.  Does it come with a tool post? what type, e.g. 4 position turret, quick change, or rocker?  Does it come with a stand?  Any other tooling?  All of these items add value if they are included and reduce value if they are not.  

Tom S


----------



## jmarkwolf (Mar 2, 2016)

He's asking $2900.

For another $500 can get a brand new one (minus shipping).

It includes an upgraded motor which contains all standard parts and pieces if it ever requires further service (original motor burned up).

The lathe contains all the accessories it originally came with including both chucks, rests (which have never been used), Enco QCTP. It contains the "factory"  stand and chip pan but I didn't see a splash guard. Also contains a Jacobs chuck, and a handful of cutters. The lathe has always been kept in a heated garage and looks like new to my eye.

The one thing I saw and didn't like (maybe it's insignificant) is evidence of oil dripping from the apron area.

The lathe is discontinued at Enco and am a little concerned about obtaining parts and seals, etc.


----------



## TomS (Mar 2, 2016)

jmarkwolf said:


> He's asking $2900.
> 
> For another $500 can get a brand new one (minus shipping).
> 
> ...



That price is a bit high IMHO.  Is the seller firm on price?  

Even though it has all the accessories it's still a 1980's machine.  I paid $1,100 for mine about six years ago and it was in pristine condition.  Still had cosmoline on the tail stock end of the bed and ways.  The tail stock appeared to have never been moved.  But it didn't come with a 4 jaw, follower rest, or stand.  My apron leaks as well.  I took it apart and found that the design is such that leaks are built in.  I just include adding apron oil in my lubrication routine.  As far as parts go that's why we have machine tools.  We can make most of what we need.  Bearings and seals aren't an issue.  They can be purchased through your local bearing house, e.g. Applied Technologies, or through several companies on the internet. 

If you can wait I would wait for one of Enco's sales where they offer free shipping on machinery.  They come up every once in a while.  In the mean time you can keep looking for a good used lathe. 

Can you post some pictures?  I am curious if it's similar to mine (pic attached).

Tom S.


----------



## mksj (Mar 2, 2016)

A splash guard is an important item and is quite pricey if you could even get one (and shipping would high). One can be fabricated, but why go through all the effort when the price is so high. A new G4003G runs~$3350 plus shipping and comes with everything, and parts would be much more common. Without a splash guard, maybe $1500-1700 would be reasonable, and assumes you will make your own splash guard. This is a pretty standard size machine for a hobbyist, 12x36, 13 or 14x40.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Mar 2, 2016)

The more I investigate, I realize it's not a good deal.

A brand new PM1236 is $3350 delivered to my door. Only $450 more than the 20 year old machine.

Unless someone can convince me that 20 year old Chinese product is better than brand new Chinese product, I'll pass.


----------



## TomS (Mar 3, 2016)

I see where Enco has a 20% off sale and free shipping for the next couple of days.  Read the fine print. It may exclude machinery.

Tom S.


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 3, 2016)

If it was me, I'd go for the PM 12 x 36 or 1340GT as those seem to be the lathes members on here are getting and are very happy with them.
When I upgrade from my older Craftsman Commercial 12 x 36 I'll probably go for the PM 1340GT.


----------



## mksj (Mar 3, 2016)

Wouldn't get a 25 year old hobby lathe, when you can get a new one for slightly more. Especially missing the splash shield. Parts for a newer machine would be more readily available and the PM machines usually come with a 3 year warranty. If you do not have chucks/tooling, then they become more attractive with the upgrade or deluxe packages. Although Enco has "sales", their prices have continuously crept up and they are becoming like MSC, the prices on sale are getting closer to list. They also seem to be selling more house brand (cheaper) tooling/machines, I haven't been impressed the quality or durability of their generic stuff. The Grizzly G4003G would be the closest equivalent, but seems more of a love/hate relationship with owners of this model. PM1236, PM1340GT, new PM1440GT, or Eisen 1236 would be machines you may start considering for not much more. If you plan on keeping the machine for several years, it pays to spend a little more when you look at the cost over time.


----------

